# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  ADA YG BISA KIRIM IKAN DARI BOGOR KE MEDAN

## hadi SE

sorry (Out of Species) , saya hendak menanyakkan ada Ngak yang bisa mengirimkan Arwana saya dari Bogor ke Medan.....
Mohon diberikan Pencerahan.......
Thanks......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

